# Study and employment in Germany



## Raman Sidhu (Dec 6, 2014)

<<Neeed Help>>
Hi All,
I am having few queries regarding the Study in Germany and employment after that.
1. I had BE in Electronics and Communication but I am having the 2 years work experience in IT. Now for Master which is the best option for me. Should i Apply for ECE and IT.
2. In which field there are more opportunity for jobs i.e. in IT and ECE.
3. what is the expected salary after that.
Please help me regarding this as I am targeting for August 2014.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Raman Sidhu said:


> 1. I had BE in Electronics and Communication but I am having the 2 years work experience in IT. Now for Master which is the best option for me. Should i Apply for ECE and IT.


It is always best to study the topics you like most, as only this gives you the motivation to excel.


Raman Sidhu said:


> 2. In which field there are more opportunity for jobs i.e. in IT and ECE.
> 3. what is the expected salary after that.


Your job chances and salary depends on many factors, including your skills and how applicable they are to the job.


Raman Sidhu said:


> Please help me regarding this as I am targeting for August 2014.


You are too late.


----------

